# Low-VOC Wallpaper Paste?



## csrabine (Jul 12, 2005)

I bought a really cute wallpaper mural to put in DD's new "big-girl" room, but it is not pre-pasted.

I know there are plenty of options for Low-VOC paints, but are there Low-VOC wallpaper pastes out there too?


----------



## csrabine (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## csrabine (Jul 12, 2005)

I never found a commercial wallpaper paste that is marketed as "low-VOC", but I found this article on making your own wallpaper paste.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

What is VOC? volatile organic compound?


----------



## csrabine (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, VOC = volatile organic compound. I prefer to limit the number of nasty fumes that off-gas from paints and wallpaper paste, especially now that I'm pregnant.

I finally found a commercial environmentally-friendly wallpaper paste -- EcoFix! Unfortunately they normally only sell wholesale, but I was able to talk the sales rep into selling a small amount to me.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

The day I went into labor with my last baby, I was painting the living room of my rental. I remember painting the ceiling, and there were footprints on it!

I finished and tried to open the next five gallon can of paint, but my center of gravity had changed, so I could not open it...I dropped, I guess. I decided to wait until the next day to see how the paint job looked the next day when it dried.

I had the baby the next morning. He was born 39w4d. I do not think the fumes caused me to go into labor, but I do not think it helped that I was so exhausted from working so much all day!

The paint job looked great the next day.


----------

